# Loki and Mishka



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Some pics of Loki and Mish, taken last week before my battery died. :angry:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The pictures aren't showing up for me


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, me neither.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry, I think I fixed it. 


__
https://flic.kr/p/5030760181
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well it looks like yoru bucky boy loves your doe  hlala: :lovey:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Mishka is sooo adorable--I still think she's one of the coolest looking goats I've ever seen!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.... :thumb:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Mishka is sooo adorable--I still think she's one of the coolest looking goats I've ever seen!


Thank you! I just wish I had enough $ to clone her. She is soooo funny in person.
Here's some Mish pics.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What kind of goats are they? I ask that because fiberchick had a buck that looksed just like him, same color and everything (If I remember correct). He was cashmere.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty..... :wink:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

sweetgoats said:


> What kind of goats are they? I ask that because fiberchick had a buck that looksed just like him, same color and everything (If I remember correct). He was cashmere.


I know the buck (Loki) is a Boer X ?, he came from a lady who owns a B&B in another town. She has/had a herd of every kind of goat, except fiber, imaginable. I got Loki back in January, at that time she was transitioning from goats, to exotics. Two years ago she had a pen of 200+ goats (mixes), plus a field of 100 Boers (pure). Snickers, Oreo, Rollo and Bunny were born here, Loki and Mishka came from the lady, Brigitte came from a bad situation. What I know about my herd:
Snickers: probably Nigi X Spanish.
Oreo and Rollo: Whatever Snickers is X Pygmy
Bunny: Small boned milk breed X Pygmy
Mishka: probably Nubian X Spanish
Brigitte: Mini Silky Fainting Goat or mix
Loki: Boer X Nubian, he doesn't really have the correct ears or nose for a Boer.
These are just my thoughts, not 100% sure.


----------

